# Ftp Server - FileZilla



## Nohh (12. Januar 2008)

hallo liebe user,
ich bin momentan dabei meinen eigenen FTP-Server aufzumachen, da mein richtiger mit Webspace gesperrt wurde.

Ich hab schon seit längerer Zeit meine DynDNS und die antwortet auch mit meiner IP !

Ich hab also einen Server eingerichtet, Port: 21 auf meinen Privat-PC freigegeben TCP/UDP... ich habe ein Verzeichnis auf C:\ eingerichtet für die User C:\downloading nur Read-Rechte gegeben und einen User freigeschaltet

User: lfb-root
pw: ***** ^^

und nunja, wenn ich jetzt über FileZilla Client connecten will über meine DNS und alles eintrage, User und PW gehts nicht und ich warte ewig, gebe ich meine Local-IP ein: 127.0.0.1 und die User-Daten, funktioniert alles wunderwar und ich sehe den Ordner mit den Files die ich vorher herein kopiert habe.

Meine Frage nun, was mache ich falsch?

Ich habe das Rätsel fast gelöst, bitte um Hilfe.

PC:
Service Pack 2 (Firewall deaktiviert)
Windows XP
Port 21 freigegeben im Router (Speedport W700V)

Thx
Euer
Nohh


----------



## Nohh (12. Januar 2008)

hi,
kennt sich denn keiner aus?

hab eben nochmal Port: 20 zusätzlich weitergeleitet.

Wo liegt das Problem?

MfG
Nohh


----------



## DNA23 (14. Januar 2008)

Hi, du kannst nich von deinem eigenen netzwerk (PC) mit deiner externen ip wieder auf deine eigene externen ip zugreifen. Du mußt jemanden im netz mit einer anderen ip adresse fragen der denn server testet.

Auf eigene server kommst du nur durch localhost, 127.0.0.1 oder die netzwerk ip.

mir fält gerade noch ein mit einem proxy gehts auch.


----------



## Rupi1212 (1. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute!
Ich hätt mal ne Frage!

Und zwar der FileZilla Server, ist das ein Internetserver oder nur ein Heimserver?


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Wenn Du am Router eine Port-Weiterleitung (normalerweise Port 21) zu FileZilla einrichtest, dann ist er auch über das Internet erreichbar.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Rupi1212 (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe keinen Router! Ich hab ein HSDPA Modem! Kann das sein, dass es deshalb nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Februar 2010)

Bei einem Modem sollte es eigentlich möglich sein direkt auf den Server zuzugreifen.
Mir ist allerdings nicht bekannt das es Modems gibt die "Loopback" unterstützen, Du kannst also über Deine Internetverbindung nicht auf Dich selbst zugreifen.
Für einen schnellen Test, ob der Server erreichbar ist, würde ich es von einem fremden PC (der eine eigene Internetverbindung nutzt) versuchen.
Auf dauer kann man auch den Weg über einen externen transparenten Proxy gehen.


----------

